# Delta Model 40-560 scroll saw good for beginner?



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

I found one of these on craigslist for $60 real close to home and was wondering if any of you have had experience with this saw.

Ive never used a scroll saw before and have always wanted one for some smaller projects ive had in mind. I dont need anything fancy just something reliable that will help me get started. What are your thoughts?

Any input would appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

make sure it can use plain end blades, not pin end blades


----------

